# Chanterelles help



## Midalake (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi

Been picking mushrooms for about 15 years. Looking to expand my types. Can I get some help with location where grown, on what?, LOOK-A-Likes. Spore pattern? Also if you have any close-ups? Are there any color ranges?

Did I mention look-a-likes.... 

I am in the UP, and have been told they are plentiful here. I think I may have passed a couple of beefsteaks the other day....any look a likes there?

Thanks Dave


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

These are all Chanterelles, all Chanterellus phasmatis at different stages.


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

This is a false chanterelle, and it's also not toxic. However, do not confuse Chanterelles with the highly toxic Jack-o-lantern, pictured on the bottom.



Toxic Omphalotus illudens / olearius. These usually grow in big clusters and will glow in the dark at maturity.


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

These are in the Chanterelle family known as Craterellus. Craterellus fallax are the blackish ones, and Craterellus ignicolor are the orangish ones. Both are great edibles.


----------



## Midalake (Dec 7, 2009)

Mushroom Jack many thanks. Those black ones are interesting, I do not think I have ever seen one. 

I have tried to find another source to confirm but one person said that Chanterelles always have a white center stem and the Jack-o-lantern never has a white stem inside?

Went for a small walk after the monsoon today and found quite a few puffballs , and a few Chestnut Boletes. Quite a few I have no clues as well.

Dave


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

Jack-o-lanterns have knife like gills and Chanterelles have folds / veins. This is a Chanterelle .


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 4, 2012)

I love your pictures Mushroom Jack. Same for your videos. So crisp and clear. I don't think you're taking them with an I-phone 4 like I am.

I found a few more trumpets and some cinnabar chants and some of those ignicolors today.


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

Well thank you Celticcurl. They aren't expensive cameras, the video camera is a JVC Everio HD and the still is a Pentax Optio W90. The trick is to take a small tri-pod and a bean bag or bag of rice. I also found out to get about 5 or 6 feet away and zoom in on the subject using a soft flash. That way you won't wash out the color with too strong of a flash.


----------

